# Checking In... '07 32frlds



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi All,

Learned some good stuff here already - thanks. We're long time campers, traded a B+ for our '07 OB 32frlds, have had it for one month, finally got to go camping last weekend. All in all we like our new camper, so much more space than the old rig. We did have them check the original tires (Milestar) for recall before we picked it up -- all five tires were replaced with Goodyear Marathons before we left the lot.









After one recent rain storm, we did find water on the counter next to the sink, and the outdoor stove would not light. Our rig is back at the dealer now, they are looking for a water leak and determined that the stove connection/fitting was bad. Any one experience this??

After reading a few posts, I think we still need (3) MaxxAir covers for the vents -- wife is allergic to the new outgassing smells.

Also, anyone find a source for propane line that will connect to the existing outside propane (stove) fitting? I'm thinking it may be useful for a grill.

Steve


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the new Outback. I guess it's a good thing you are getting the little problems out of the way early. It is better now then when the warranty is out. Sounds like you have a dealership that is taking care of you. That is very good.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! Great trailer!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Outback. Definitely get the vent covers. We put them on arly in our Outbacking days, and love them.


----------



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Congratulations on the new Outback. Definitely get the vent covers. We put them on arly in our Outbacking days, and love them.


Thank you all for the replies -- do you recommend the hinges for those as well?

Anyone install a power vent, if so, how was that task?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

They did not have the hinge brackets when I bought my cover but for the few dollars, I think it would be worth it. Removing the screen inside is easy but a little bit of a pain.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Be sure you check out the header of your large dinette/sofa slide. Mine (in my '07 31frks) sags so badly the rubber seal does not touch the slide roof top. Thus, it alowed water to pool and run in and drip out right between the sofa and dinette. I'm sure the water is all inside the slide as it was running out of the 12volt wiring hole entrance on the bottom of the slide. It goes in the shop this week. I hope Suncoast will do a a1a job of reparing it. While it SHOULD not need a slide out topper, I will instal one when it get it back and will never have another rv with slide without a topper. Again, while it should not be saging, a topper would not have allowed the water to penetrate. Good luck with your new fiver - we LOVE ours. PCM



SteveT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Learned some good stuff here already - thanks. We're long time campers, traded a B+ for our '07 OB 32frlds, have had it for one month, finally got to go camping last weekend. All in all we like our new camper, so much more space than the old rig. We did have them check the original tires (Milestar) for recall before we picked it up -- all five tires were replaced with Goodyear Marathons before we left the lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the new Outback

Willie


----------



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

jdpm said:


> Be sure you check out the header of your large dinette/sofa slide. Mine (in my '07 31frks) sags so badly the rubber seal does not touch the slide roof top. Thus, it alowed water to pool and run in and drip out right between the sofa and dinette. I'm sure the water is all inside the slide as it was running out of the 12volt wiring hole entrance on the bottom of the slide. It goes in the shop this week. I hope Suncoast will do a a1a job of reparing it. While it SHOULD not need a slide out topper, I will instal one when it get it back and will never have another rv with slide without a topper. Again, while it should not be saging, a topper would not have allowed the water to penetrate. Good luck with your new fiver - we LOVE ours. PCM


Thank you for that tip! Much appreciated, we like ours a lot already. I think my wife will like it better once it out-gasses, next mod -- MAXAIR vent covers.

Where can the toppers be purchased? And, is this a DIY for someone handy?

Steve


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

SteveT said:


> Be sure you check out the header of your large dinette/sofa slide. Mine (in my '07 31frks) sags so badly the rubber seal does not touch the slide roof top. Thus, it alowed water to pool and run in and drip out right between the sofa and dinette. I'm sure the water is all inside the slide as it was running out of the 12volt wiring hole entrance on the bottom of the slide. It goes in the shop this week. I hope Suncoast will do a a1a job of reparing it. While it SHOULD not need a slide out topper, I will instal one when it get it back and will never have another rv with slide without a topper. Again, while it should not be saging, a topper would not have allowed the water to penetrate. Good luck with your new fiver - we LOVE ours. PCM


Thank you for that tip! Much appreciated, we like ours a lot already. I think my wife will like it better once it out-gasses, next mod -- MAXAIR vent covers.

Where can the toppers be purchased? And, is this a DIY for someone handy?

Steve
[/quote]

Hello, SteveT! Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new 5er!

One place you can get the slide topper is at Camping World. This is a mod I've been considering as well, but I've been putting it off because of the cost.

The vent covers is a great mod and easy to do. Just be careful on the roof! I used a piece of plywood to help distribute my weight while I was up there. Each vent should only take about 20 minutes to install.

I have tried to find a propane hose that hooks up to the line next to the outdoor kitchen without any luck. I think that I need to go to a propane dealer for what I need.

Have fun with your 5er!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, SteveT!*








Glad to have you aboard!

And congratulations on the new Outback. Very nice!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Where you get the toppers just depends on which one you prefer. I like the Carefree of Colorado Slideout KOVER II. It is a very neat, clean installation and I think a better unit. I do not thing Camping World carriers Carefree. They are available thru most dealers. As far as install, it's something most of us can do ourselves. Good luck. PCM



SteveT said:


> Be sure you check out the header of your large dinette/sofa slide. Mine (in my '07 31frks) sags so badly the rubber seal does not touch the slide roof top. Thus, it alowed water to pool and run in and drip out right between the sofa and dinette. I'm sure the water is all inside the slide as it was running out of the 12volt wiring hole entrance on the bottom of the slide. It goes in the shop this week. I hope Suncoast will do a a1a job of reparing it. While it SHOULD not need a slide out topper, I will instal one when it get it back and will never have another rv with slide without a topper. Again, while it should not be saging, a topper would not have allowed the water to penetrate. Good luck with your new fiver - we LOVE ours. PCM


Thank you for that tip! Much appreciated, we like ours a lot already. I think my wife will like it better once it out-gasses, next mod -- MAXAIR vent covers.

Where can the toppers be purchased? And, is this a DIY for someone handy?

Steve
[/quote]


----------



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

jdpm said:


> Where you get the toppers just depends on which one you prefer. I like the Carefree of Colorado Slideout KOVER II. It is a very neat, clean installation and I think a better unit. I do not thing Camping World carriers Carefree. They are available thru most dealers. As far as install, it's something most of us can do ourselves. Good luck. PCM


Thank you for that reference, I checked camping world and folks did not have nice things to say about the awning cover they carry. I did order the 3 Maxair vent covers and hinges this past weekend and master level for hitch pin - so let the mod's begin









I've decided to get an exhaust brake for the TV -- this is getting costly...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

SteveT said:


> so let the mod's begin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its only the beginning


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

First let me welcome you to Outbackers. Then congratulate you on your new Outback.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'd like to add a belated








to Outbackers! 

We added Maxx Air vents to our other two vents and love them...great mod!

On your propane line question, I have found out that there is a regulator in the outside cooktop hookup that will prevent your bbq from getting enough btu's. Many here have just gotten fittings to hook up directly to their propane tanks on the front of the Outback.

Happy Camping!


----------

